# Greetings



## Foo Dog (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi we recently purchased a VW T4 Transporter which we plan to use as a dayvan for plenty of camping trips and a nice dry space to put our heads down at night.

Hoping to get involved in meets and chat with peeps with similar interests.

Take it easy


----------



## Trevor (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site Foo Dog and good luck.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site Foo Dog enjoy your new purchase and the siteAndy


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 30, 2008)

hi foo dog sound like you are gona have some good adventures , keep us up to date welcome .


----------



## jimmnlizz (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Foo Dog,  welcome to the site!!!    JIM


----------



## lenny (Oct 1, 2008)

Foo Dog said:


> Hi we recently purchased a VW T4 Transporter which we plan to use as a dayvan for plenty of camping trips and a nice dry space to put our heads down at night.
> 
> Hoping to get involved in meets and chat with peeps with similar interests.
> 
> Take it easy



Hiya,Foodog, and welcome to the site, Next meet is the Hayfield end of season meet ,end of October,How about it?


----------



## novawight (Oct 7, 2008)

Where is hayfield? new to site travel alone, as misses doesnt enjoy camping.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 13, 2008)

*hayfield*

Hi there 
check out the hayfield thread by lenny
it has just been put on as a reminder

Weez 
Tony


----------

